# 2011 Sd Review



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's the review I've been waiting to read. Especially since these guys seem to be Cummins fans.








PickupTrucks.com


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SAAAAAAAAWWWWEEEEETTTTTTTTT

...think they will swap me straight over for my 2008 F-350 with 14,000 miles?	Come on Nathan...you know you can do it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never, ever buy a first year truck. Its bound to have issues. Wait about 4 years and see what turns up. A urea tank, huh. At 2.80 a gallon and an 8 gallon tank....and it lasts how many miles? It looks nice but Im gonna wait a few years and see how it plays out.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The cost of these new trucks are starting to blow me out of the water. I just cant see 60,000 dollars rolling down the road. Pretty soon you will need a 10yr loan on your truck.


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Never, ever buy a first year truck. Its bound to have issues. Wait about 4 years and see what turns up. A urea tank, huh. At 2.80 a gallon and an 8 gallon tank....and it lasts how many miles? It looks nice but Im gonna wait a few years and see how it plays out.


From what I have been seeing on Medium and Heavy Duty trucks (class 4 thru class 8), you will need to fill the Urea tank once for about every 6 tanks of fuel. I would guess similar needs on this unit.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a friend that bought a left over 2009 F250 Heavy Duty. Bet he would cry after seeing some of the upgrades to the 2011. Only reason he bought the 2009 was it was the last year that Iowa only charged $65/year licence fee.

I was also reading about the new Dodge and the poor mileage it is getting. Anyone knows the expected mpg for the 3 diesel's?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The mileage experienced in the 6.7 was at the end of the article. They reported 22mpg highway with 1000 lbs in the bed. Time will tell what people experience in the real world.

As for Urea, the top ups are supposed to be at oil changes for the Super Duty's (no guarentee though since it is based on the amount of emissions the truck is producing). The Heavy trucks don't have large enough urea tanks for their relative engine displacement. Some are acutally requiring top ups almost every other fillup depending on duty cycle.

The prices are quoted as carryover from 2010, but yes, they are incredibly expensive. Yep, instead of my truck, I could drive a Mercedes, but I think the 5'er would crush it.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The new superduty is a awesome truck but I am beginning to wonder do you need all of the stuff there putting in it like the message center that tells you the angle the truck is at? I like a trip computer that tells the mpgs and such but do I need it to track the mileage on my trailer I am pulling. I think the auto makers are using to many focus groups and putting every thing that someone may have on there wish list in the truck.

Duane


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, I always wondered what angle of slope my driveway was at!








So maybe that means I NEED a new truck?









No, I completely agree, some of the toys are either just that, or they are something that I don't necessarily need. ( Just do me a favor and don't tell my wife I don't need them, ok?







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Just do me a favor and don't tell my wife I don't need them, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...when does the 2011 F-350 arrive at your home?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just do me a favor and don't tell my wife I don't need them, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...when does the 2011 F-350 arrive at your home?








[/quote]
1 more year on the 08 lease.....

Of course we are in discussions over what size trailer we need, which could put me back in a F150.... that would be ok too though because they are just beautiful trucks...... and they fit in my garage....


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Found this article which I think will really make you Ford guys happy.
I'll wait a few years and see how the new motor/trans. combo does and might come
back to Ford if it turns out well.

Good numbers if true!

Fuel Economy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yianni said:


> Found this article which I think will really make you Ford guys happy.
> I'll wait a few years and see how the new motor/trans. combo does and might come
> back to Ford if it turns out well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and read what those guys did to get those numbers. The guys at Car and driver admitted to folding the mirrors, took stop signs as "suggestions" and drafted trucks on the expressway. It supposed to be good for fuel, but don't start expecting 30+mpg from an 8000 lb truck....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't sell yourself short Nathan - you guys have engineered one heck of an impressive truck









-CC


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Found this article which I think will really make you Ford guys happy.
> I'll wait a few years and see how the new motor/trans. combo does and might come
> back to Ford if it turns out well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and read what those guys did to get those numbers. The guys at Car and driver admitted to folding the mirrors, took stop signs as "suggestions" and drafted trucks on the expressway. It supposed to be good for fuel, but don't start expecting 30+mpg from an 8000 lb truck....








[/quote]

Yes, I thought that was pretty funny when I read it. At least they were truthful about how they achieved it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Don't sell yourself short Nathan - you guys have engineered one heck of an impressive truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On paper.

Lets see how they work in real life. You got to remember how the press praised the ford 6.0, the gmc 6.2 diesel, the olds diesel, and look at how much the press has swayed us to turn our backs on us made cars and buy toyotas.

Yeah a toyota has just as many troubles as any other... well more at this pointy. lol

Im not sold a bit on scr technology. In trucking it has been lots of trouble as has the dpf technology. Its well known that what doesnt work in trucking never works for private use.

The cummins works well because its design is based off of crude proven trucking engine physics. The other two have struggled because diesels in V form have never been successful. V gas engine work. V diesels pull thereselves apart. In all of the world very, very few diesels are being used in V form.

The dynamics caused from this does things no computer progam nor an engineer can plan for.

Lets give em some time. The press are a bunch of yay whos for the most part. They are here to tell us about whats new.. Not proven.

Carey


----------

